# Datei umbenennen -



## asdfasdf12 (29. Juli 2005)

wahrscheinlich ist es für ein sehr einfaches Problem, aber ich als Anfänger habe sehr Mühe damit:
Ausgangslage
ich habe einen Ordner mit wirr durcheinander nummerierten Dateinamen (alles jpg-Dateien)

ich will jetzt ein Programmschreiben, welches alle Dateien in folgendes Format umbenennt:
Event0.jpg
Event1.jpg
Event2.jpg
...

alle Dateinamen einlesen ist einfach, so habe ich alle in einem File[]-Array | new File(...).listFiles() .
nur mit dem umbenennen hapert es:
wie muss ich die Methode renameTo(File dest) anwenden?
beispiel ich will aus IMG_2038.JPG ein Event0.jpg machen...

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## taik84 (30. Juli 2005)

hier steht was dazu:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_12_000.htm#Xxx999508

gruß

taik


----------



## scriptingmike (24. Juli 2006)

Schade das der Link nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## chris_sit (24. Juli 2006)

naja.. geht doch noch der Link...  

-chris


----------

